# Best treatment for all canker



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Best treatment for all canker???


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

i would say RONIVET-S vetafarm treat them for 7 days and 4 times a year

Jag


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I use Turbosole from the Australian Pigeon Company. You can get this through Siegel's. It has always worked great for me.

Dan


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Whatever you use, it's very important to buy to different meds and rotate them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have the Spartrix tablets and Metrodonizole.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Canker medication DIMERTRDAZOLE (EMTRYL) a good med but you must be careful not to over dose........... CARNIDAZOLE ( spartrix) cpmes in tablet form very good for individual dosing ............METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl) also a good drug to use..............ronidazole(Ridsol-s. Turbosole, Tricho-plus, Ronivet) ..........Dr.Colin Walker in his book "The Flying Vet's PIGEON HEALTH MANAGEMENT" has this to say "In any CANKER-control program it is best to rotate between at least two of these medications in order to decrease the chance of a resistant trichomonad strain developin."* GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

irishsyndicate said:


> Best treatment for all canker???


I suggest you review the writings of Dr. Walker where he discusses the topic of canker. Causes, prevention and treatment. He also provides a break down of the various drugs used throughout the world.

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I suggest you review the writings of Dr. Walker where he discusses the topic of canker. Causes, prevention and treatment. He also provides a break down of the various drugs used throughout the world.
> 
> http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/


Slightly off topic, but just wanted to add that I rang the Australian Pigeon Company last week to mail order some medications for canker, worms and coccidiosis and was just amazed at the wonderful, personal service they give: I thought they would just take my order and post it, but I found myself talking to the vet who gave me a personalized consultation about my pigeons' health and insisted I should ring if I had the slightest problem or query. It was excellent to find that I had avian vet advice (at no extra charge) only a phone call away! Guess it is just another advantage of being an Aussie!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

della said:


> Slightly off topic, but just wanted to add that I rang the Australian Pigeon Company last week to mail order some medications for canker, worms and coccidiosis and was just amazed at the wonderful, personal service they give: I thought they would just take my order and post it, but I found myself talking to the vet who gave me a personalized consultation about my pigeons' health and insisted I should ring if I had the slightest problem or query. It was excellent to find that I had avian vet advice (at no extra charge) only a phone call away! Guess it is just another advantage of being an Aussie!


You are very fortunate indeed !! I would suggest that readers should not expect to recieve that same level of treatment if they should call. I can't even get my own medical doctor to come to the phone for a question.
But, thanks for sharing your extraordinary experience.


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

i use Ronidazole from foys pigeon supply i think this is best medication 
The product of choice in Europe for the treatment of Canker. Not harmful to young birds. 1 teaspoon per gallon for 5 days. Safe to use during the breeding season


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

irishsyndicate said:


> Best treatment for all canker???


Yes! Especially the kind ferals would get


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Great advice here! Thank you so much everyone! 

If you also have advice on lead detox, that would be helpful because it's either the first or second thing that's killing off the flock!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Canker medication DIMERTRDAZOLE (EMTRYL) a good med but you must be careful not to over dose........... CARNIDAZOLE ( spartrix) cpmes in tablet form very good for individual dosing ............METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl) also a good drug to use..............ronidazole(Ridsol-s. Turbosole, Tricho-plus, Ronivet) ..........Dr.Colin Walker in his book "The Flying Vet's PIGEON HEALTH MANAGEMENT" has this to say "In any CANKER-control program it is best to rotate between at least two of these medications in order to decrease the chance of a resistant trichomonad strain developin."* GEORGE


 *best to rotate between at least two of these medications in order to decrease the chance of a resistant trichomonad strain developin*

METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl) also a good drug to use.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like Metro and it normally works well. Sometimes however if the canker is stubborn, it can require 2 different meds in the same treatment.


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

I ended up buying "CANKER COMBO (Medpet)". I'm hopeful but found another dead pigeon yesterday. They seem to be dropping! 

For the lead poisoning, I'm trying to get Succimer but I need a vet's prescription. This sucks because I know lead is what's really taking them down.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Columba, go to www.wagwalking.com/bird/condition/lead-poisoning or www.soarraptors.org/rehabiliating-birds-with-lead/exposure/ click on rehab and release How did your birds get lead poisoning???? Beachwood


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Columba, go to www.wagwalking.com/bird/condition/lead-poisoning or www.soarraptors.org/rehabiliating-birds-with-lead/exposure/ click on rehab and release How did your birds get lead poisoning???? Beachwood


It isn't their birds. It's a wild flock that they posted about in another thread, and shouldn't have been brought up in this one as it is just complicating the thread.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Jay,thanks for the the info i looked at the 1st thread and i see is was from 2009 Beachwood


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Columba, go to www.wagwalking.com/bird/condition/lead-poisoning or www.soarraptors.org/rehabiliating-birds-with-lead/exposure/ click on rehab and release How did your birds get lead poisoning???? Beachwood


I believe it has to do with the construction that's been going on across the street. And the fenced in enclosure is super filthy! It needs a power wash for sure. I think I'm going to alert the MTA to block access to this space so the pigeons can look elsewhere to roost. It's just killing them all so fast!

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

columbaNY said:


> I believe it has to do with the construction that's been going on across the street. And the fenced in enclosure is super filthy! It needs a power wash for sure. I think I'm going to alert the MTA to block access to this space so the pigeons can look elsewhere to roost. It's just killing them all so fast!
> 
> Thanks for the links!


Look this is an old thread, and not about this topic. Can you continue posting in your other thread?


----------



## rmeltonknox (Jun 30, 2013)

*canker*

Metronidazole


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Look this is an old thread, and not about this topic. Can you continue posting in your other thread?


Sorry about that. I thought I was posting in my new thread. Not a morning person.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

columbaNY said:


> Sorry about that. I thought I was posting in my new thread. Not a morning person.


That's okay. Just easier to follow in the same thread.


----------



## Lamarsh (May 2, 2017)

My water is always treated with ACV as a preventative, which has kept my loft free of these issues. As a treatment though, I keep Aviomed 4-in-1 powder, which is a broad spectrum anti-biotic, combination of Ronidazole and Furaltadone. When using any anti-biotics I always administer pro-biotics in water the few days prior to treatment and after treatment, and during treatment I replace my birds' normal pigeon seed mix with non-medicated chicken layer pellets which have probiotics in them. It does cause quite an increased amount of pooping, but all the poops are healthy and normal throughout the treatment, rather than runny as a result of the anti-biotics activity against the birds' beneficial gut fauna.


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I'm now using the med on for five days and off for five but I totally forgot to give them probiotics. I usually give them aged liquid garlic on the off days!


----------



## Lamarsh (May 2, 2017)

columbaNY said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm now using the med on for five days and off for five but I totally forgot to give them probiotics. I usually give them aged liquid garlic on the off days!


What med are you using on 5 days and off 5 days? If it's an anti-biotic, you don't want to use it that way. When you administer an anti-biotic you want to select the one that will be fully active against the bacteria in one course. 

As far as probiotics go, you have many options. Most chicken layer pellets have probiotics, and if you go that route just make sure it's not medicated feed. The powdered kind that goes in the water is good too, especially if your birds are picky about eating the pellets. ACV also includes beneficial bacterial for gut health that acts as a probiotic. You can also obtain similar benefits from raw honey mixed into the drinking water. The ACV I use, I buy a bottle and use a masticating juicer to juice garlic and tumeric and combine it with the ACV, so I can give them all those benefits at once. It seems to work well, my birds are extraordinarily healthy, I've sent a few away to futurity races and have had several racers ask me how I care for my birds because they stood out so well in terms of health appearance and vitality. 

As far as detoxing lead goes, I'm not totally sure, but one method of detoxing pigeons I have read about is using charcoal. Might be something to consider. I've heard you can detox using a relatively large amount of charcoal tabs manually fed to the sick bird. I include charcoal grit in my grit mix, and sometimes my birds devour it, and other times they let it sit for weeks and weeks untouched--the availability of it just lets them sort of take care of themselves as their bodies see fit.


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm using Medpet Canker Combo. It seems to be doing the trick so far even with the lead in their system. I used to find a dead bird once a week and now nothing.

I wanted to use Succimer for the lead but I need a prescription for that. I was thinking about charcoal but it won't help if it's in their blood and tissue, I think.


----------



## Lamarsh (May 2, 2017)

columbaNY said:


> I'm using Medpet Canker Combo. It seems to be doing the trick so far even with the lead in their system. I used to find a dead bird once a week and now nothing.
> 
> I wanted to use Succimer for the lead but I need a prescription for that. I was thinking about charcoal but it won't help if it's in their blood and tissue, I think.


That has the anti-biotic Ronidazole in it. I don't think that is meant to be administered on and off like that. It is supposed to work upon one treatment, which I think should be a round of 7-10 days. See if others can weigh in on whether it is ok to treat on and off like this, but I think it is not a good idea.


----------

